# Blank screen (mostly) when running large Excel macro



## drmcgahey

Hello everyone.  Hoping one or more of you fine people can help before I hurl myself off a building!    I recently purchased a software package that interfaces with Excel.  The software allows you to enter medical data, outcome measures, etc. and then plots your data in pretty graphs and spreadsheets with images, etc., which are all part of the software.  When loaded there are about 10 tabs at the bottom that you can select depending on what type of data you want to plot/graph.  Unfortunately, every time I run the program the screen displays for about 1-2 seconds and then promptly goes white.  If I scroll it reappears for a second and goes blank/white again (does NOT say 'not responding').  If I click to another tab, same thing.  I can't figure out what the issue is but feel like I've been searching for days for a solution.  Interestingly, the fields for custom headings and titles still display, but nothing else does.  Just a white screen until I scroll or tab to a new page, then I see the populated page in its entirety for a second or two and then gone again.  Has anyone seen this before?  I originally ran this program in Excel 2007 and then updated to 2013 with the same results.  Running with Win 7 32 bit.  Thanks for any help you can provide!!!


----------



## JoeMo

Seems like contacting the creator of your software package would be a reasonable step.


----------



## drmcgahey

JoeMo said:


> Seems like contacting the creator of your software package would be a reasonable step.



I've done that.  He suggested updating my bios, re-installing, updating video drivers, checking for excel updates and turning off virus protection... each of which I've done (other than bios) with no luck.  I think he knows less about this than I do so I'm at the mercy of the fine people here.    Edit:  FWIW, I do get a 'no responding' white screen for about 10-15 seconds when first launching this software before my fading data/blank screen appears.  I'm also the only one having this sort of issue with his software.  The only thing I could think of that was different from other users is that I use Dragon Naturally Speaking 12, although not in Excel, and noticed that it was running an add-in in Excel (dgnexcell.dll).  I disabled that but no change.


----------



## Michael M

I completely agree with JoeMo....
but does the hour glass appear when the screen goes white.
If so, I'd suggest that the screen updating hasn't been turned off while the code runs, and back on when it's finished.
That's a prob the developer should fix !!
Also, when you upgraded to 2013, did you upgrade the 32 bit or 64 bit.....if so, 64 bit may be causing the prob as well.


----------



## drmcgahey

Michael M said:


> I completely agree with JoeMo....
> but does the hour glass appear when the screen goes white.
> If so, I'd suggest that the screen updating hasn't been turned off while the code runs, and back on when it's finished.
> That's a prob the developer should fix !!
> Also, when you upgraded to 2013, did you upgrade the 32 bit or 64 bit.....if so, 64 bit may be causing the prob as well.



Thanks for the help guys.  It is 32 bit, so no issue there.  I get the rolling/spinning round icon and not an hourglass when 'not responding' appears... same thing?  I will try and get a couple of screen shots later in case that's helpful.


----------



## Michael M

Yep, rolling / spinning......hourglass, both mean it's processing something.
So, does it eventually finish processing and come back to normal ??


----------



## drmcgahey

Michael M said:


> Yep, rolling / spinning......hourglass, both mean it's processing something.
> So, does it eventually finish processing and come back to normal ??


SOrry for the late reply!  It does eventually stop... maybe 30 seconds or so, then momentary loads the screen with data before going blank.


----------



## Michael M

You're not gonna want to hear this but I'm thinking you'll have to go back to the developer.
We do get something similar here, but it's because we're on a remote server.....and govt won't upgrade from string to cable....


----------



## drmcgahey

Michael M said:


> You're not gonna want to hear this but I'm thinking you'll have to go back to the developer.
> We do get something similar here, but it's because we're on a remote server.....and govt won't upgrade from string to cable....


I went back to him and he provided a new activation code to give my home PC a try and the program runs perfectly.  At first I thought it might be Dragon Naturally Speaking causing the problem as I noticed the Dragon AddIn for Excel was running, but no change with deactivating.  My home PC is Win 7 Pro, running Excel 2007.  Home is 64 bit vs 32 bit at work (although processor at work is 64 bit capable).  Virtually everything is the same between home/work except the operating system, although I have trouble believing that's the issue.  Based on the behavior of the program once it's running, it seems like more of a video card issue.  Work PC with the issue is a NVidia 8600GT card so lots of processing power with updated drivers.  Home PC has more juice than that.  I think the next move might be a bottle of vodka and a hammer.  That always makes things work better!


----------



## Michael M

Geez, why would you hit a bottle og Vodka with a hammer...
Although, I did mention that earlier, regarding the 64 bit Vs the 32 bit.....and I'm still sticking with that theory....


----------



## drmcgahey

Hello everyone.  Hoping one or more of you fine people can help before I hurl myself off a building!    I recently purchased a software package that interfaces with Excel.  The software allows you to enter medical data, outcome measures, etc. and then plots your data in pretty graphs and spreadsheets with images, etc., which are all part of the software.  When loaded there are about 10 tabs at the bottom that you can select depending on what type of data you want to plot/graph.  Unfortunately, every time I run the program the screen displays for about 1-2 seconds and then promptly goes white.  If I scroll it reappears for a second and goes blank/white again (does NOT say 'not responding').  If I click to another tab, same thing.  I can't figure out what the issue is but feel like I've been searching for days for a solution.  Interestingly, the fields for custom headings and titles still display, but nothing else does.  Just a white screen until I scroll or tab to a new page, then I see the populated page in its entirety for a second or two and then gone again.  Has anyone seen this before?  I originally ran this program in Excel 2007 and then updated to 2013 with the same results.  Running with Win 7 32 bit.  Thanks for any help you can provide!!!


----------



## cnatac2000

I have the same problem. Before the Windows update, all is working fine. I think it has to do with the Windows update. Last year, all was working fine on the same computer. Every time there is a Windows update, a new problem pops up on Excel VBA programs.


----------



## Peter_SSs

cnatac2000 said:


> I have the same problem. Before the Windows update, all is working fine. I think it has to do with the Windows update. Last year, all was working fine on the same computer. Every time there is a Windows update, a new problem pops up on Excel VBA programs.



Duplicate to: Screen blanks out when running Excel VBA

In future, please do not post the same question multiple times. Per Forum Rules (#12), posts of a duplicate nature will be locked or deleted.

In relation to your question here, I have closed this thread so please continue in the linked thread. If you do not receive a response, you can "bump" it by replying to it yourself, though we advise you to wait 24 hours before doing so, and not to bump a thread more than once a day.


----------

